# Elzi / els hi



## Stbn_fcr

Malauradament es tracta d'una plaga. Moltíssims de no saltres cometem l'error. És tan extès que pot semblar correcte. 

Els hi (elzi) desitjo unes bones vacances.

Els hi agrada beure cervesa.

Els hi va donar la pilota.

Això passa quan ens sembla que "els" per si sol és un OD (fals), per tant, li afegim una mena de "hi" agramatical per marcar que és un OI. Totalment innecessari.

Els desitjo unes bones vacances és correcte. Així com els agrada beure cervesa i els va donar la pilota.


----------



## Lurrezko

Quina és la pregunta?


----------



## ernest_

Em sembla que no és cap pregunta, sinó una observació.


----------



## Stbn_fcr

ernest_ said:


> Em sembla que no és cap pregunta, sinó una observació.



Exacte! Esteu d'acord amb la meva observació?


----------



## Sertori

*Hi* estic d'acord.

Salut!


----------



## betulina

Hola!

Doncs jo hi estic i no hi estic d'acord. M'explico: en aquest cas crec que hem de distingir entre llengua oral i llengua escrita, perquè no escrivim tal com parlem, excepte quan reproduïm un registre col·loquial.

Normativament, tens raó que aquest "hi" és incorrecte. A "els va donar la pilota" (per triar una de les teves frases), el complement directe és _la pilota_, o sigui que _els_ ha de ser l'indirecte. I sí, tens raó que solem afegir-hi un "hi" (o /i/). I tens raó que ho fem perquè en la nostra gramàtica interna de catalanoparlants identifiquem la marca de datiu, d'OI, amb el morfema /i/ i necessitem posar-l'hi d'alguna manera. A aquest [elzi] que en surt identifiquem: /l/ com a marca de tercera persona, /z/ com a marca de plural i /i/ com a marca de datiu.

"Els va donar la pilota" és correcte, i tant, però "_els hi_ va donar la pilota", sempre en la llengua oral, és més genuí.

És un fenomen genuí del català que forma part de la nostra gramàtica interna de parlants, per això no crec que s'hagi de bandejar, al contrari; passa que cal tenir present que es tracta d'un fenomen oral que no ha de passar a la llengua escrita i potser tampoc al registre oral formal. I el problema és que en català no hi ha ben establerta aquesta distinció entre llengua oral i llengua escrita, com en altres idiomes.

En definitiva, no es tracta de cap barbarisme, és propi de la llengua i, per tant, ocupant el seu lloc, trobo que cal encoratjar-ho i tot. Una altra cosa és el "lis", que cada cop sento més; esperem que no es converteixi en una plaga...


----------



## jmx

Segons el meu antic professor de català, aquest "els hi" en comptes de simplement "els" com OI, és típic del dialecte barceloní.


----------



## ernest_

betulina said:


> Normativament, tens raó que aquest "hi" és incorrecte. A "els va donar la pilota" (per triar una de les teves frases), el complement directe és _la pilota_, o sigui que _els_ ha de ser l'indirecte. I sí, tens raó que solem afegir-hi un "hi" (o /i/). I tens raó que ho fem perquè en la nostra gramàtica interna de catalanoparlants identifiquem la marca de datiu, d'OI, amb el morfema /i/ i necessitem posar-l'hi d'alguna manera. A aquest [elzi] que en surt identifiquem: /l/ com a marca de tercera persona, /z/ com a marca de plural i /i/ com a marca de datiu.



Molt interessant aquesta explicació. Per altra banda, coincideixo amb el que dius que és correcte i incorrecte a la vegada.


----------



## avellanainphilly

betulina said:


> Hola!
> 
> Doncs jo hi estic i no hi estic d'acord. M'explico: en aquest cas crec que hem de distingir entre llengua oral i llengua escrita, perquè no escrivim tal com parlem, excepte quan reproduïm un registre col·loquial.
> 
> Normativament, tens raó que aquest "hi" és incorrecte. A "els va donar la pilota" (per triar una de les teves frases), el complement directe és _la pilota_, o sigui que _els_ ha de ser l'indirecte. I sí, tens raó que solem afegir-hi un "hi" (o /i/). I tens raó que ho fem perquè en la nostra gramàtica interna de catalanoparlants identifiquem la marca de datiu, d'OI, amb el morfema /i/ i necessitem posar-l'hi d'alguna manera. A aquest [elzi] que en surt identifiquem: /l/ com a marca de tercera persona, /z/ com a marca de plural i /i/ com a marca de datiu.
> 
> "Els va donar la pilota" és correcte, i tant, però "_els hi_ va donar la pilota", sempre en la llengua oral, és més genuí.
> 
> És un fenomen genuí del català que forma part de la nostra gramàtica interna de parlants, per això no crec que s'hagi de bandejar, al contrari; passa que cal tenir present que es tracta d'un fenomen oral que no ha de passar a la llengua escrita i potser tampoc al registre oral formal. I el problema és que en català no hi ha ben establerta aquesta distinció entre llengua oral i llengua escrita, com en altres idiomes.
> 
> En definitiva, no es tracta de cap barbarisme, és propi de la llengua i, per tant, ocupant el seu lloc, trobo que cal encoratjar-ho i tot. Una altra cosa és el "lis", que cada cop sento més; esperem que no es converteixi en una plaga...



Bravo!


----------



## freeride.rafa

jmartins said:


> Segons el meu antic professor de català, aquest "els hi" en comptes de simplement "els" com OI, és típic del dialecte barceloní.


 I a Girona també


----------



## Peano

Aquí la opció normativa és complexa, i està causada per l'erosió fonètica específica de les formes llatines al català:
OD: *il*lum, *il*lo*s* > *el, els*
OI: il*li*, *il*li*s *> *li, els*

Aquest procés em resulta una mica rar, en general és la segona síl.laba la que s'erosiona, però en canvi en il*li* s'erosiona la primera síl.laba. Per això, jo comprenc que en un registre col.loquial la gent tendeixi a un esquema més simple, on l' OI plural segueix l' OI singular:
OD: *il*lum, *il*lo*s* > *el, els*
OI: il*li*, il*lis* *> *li, lis*

*No us confongueu: no som els parlants qui hem de justificar barbarismes com *lis**, són els membres de l'Institut d'Estudis Catalans els qui han d'explicar millor per què la opció normativa és la que és (*el/li - els/els*).


----------



## betulina

Hola, Peano, gràcies per explicar-nos aquest origen llatí. 

De tota manera, jo personalment dubto molt que el fet que hi hagi parlants que fan _*lis_  sigui de resultes d'una erosió més simple de la forma llatina... Per a  mi més aviat prové d'una assimilació de les formes castellanes _le, les > li, *lis_.


----------



## Peano

betulina said:


> De tota manera, jo personalment dubto molt que el fet que hi hagi parlants que fan _*lis_  sigui de resultes d'una erosió més simple de la forma llatina... Per a  mi més aviat prové d'una assimilació de les formes castellanes _le, les > li, *lis_.



Bé, en realitat el pronom *lis *està documentat en català medieval (1418); en el diccionari Alcover-Moll està considerat una variant dialectal, extra-literària. Ara bé, ja pot ser que, per influència del castellà, aquest *lis* patrimonial ara vagi guanyant posicions. Jo personalment el trobo una opció més raonable que la moda de dir *els-hi*.

http://dcvb.iecat.net/ :*LIS*. pronom personal datiu plural de tercera persona; cast. _les. _No s'usa en el llenguatge literari modern; és purament dialectal. Té gran vitalitat en el llenguatge parlat de València, Alacant, Menorca i Alguer. «La qual cosa pugan fer si ben vist lis serà», doc. a. 1418 (arx. de Montblanc). «Vosaltres los qui un dia lis féreu tant d'ultratge», Ruiz Poes. 23. «Dis-lis que vinguen» (Fraga). «Dona-lis això» (Fraga, Men.). «No lis convé fer açò» (Al.).​


----------



## betulina

eGàcies per totes les dades, Peano, així ens ajudes a veure-ho més clar. No sabia que era dialectal d'algunes zones.

Jo et deia que em sonava a "barbarisme" (entenent barbarisme en el sentit que prové directament del castellà) perquè sempre ho he sentit en gent de la zona de Barcelona que també diu, per exemple, _*s'ho diré_. Suposo que cal diferenciar una cosa de l'altra.

I ho repeteixo: gràcies!


----------

